# DINNER TIME  !!  Mayretta, Woodstick and all else...



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Gang,  Is it just me or is it about time for a dinner somewhere??  Maybe someplace down on Barrett?  Throw out the suggestions. I was kinda thinking maybe the 19th, what ya say???


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 10, 2010)

I seriously might be able to make the 19th......but someplace cooool!!!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 10, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> I seriously might be able to make the 19th......but someplace cooool!!!!!



Tilted Kilt is very cool!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 10, 2010)

WOW....finally the 3rd Thursday of the month!   I'm psyched.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 10, 2010)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Tilted Kilt is very cool!



Yours or mine??????


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 11, 2010)

I have to work that night!!!!




I'll see if I can swap with someone!


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 11, 2010)

I'll be there, whereever there is.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## ATLRoach (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm in..


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 12, 2010)

Is there any place with Karaoke?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 12, 2010)

NOYDB said:


> Is there any place with Karaoke?



Now that would be some good cheap entertainment right there!  

"Woody's Idol"


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll see if I can swap with someone!



I asked the wife about that,but she doesn't care for that life style


I'll be sleepin at that time


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I asked the wife about that,but she doesn't care for that life style
> 
> 
> I'll be sleepin at that time



Sounds like a real stick in the mud......


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 12, 2010)

Maybe....have to see if I can get out of pool league that night.


----------



## Brassman (Aug 12, 2010)

We'll be there whenever & where-ever.  Please provide map or phone # when a decision is made.  I would only ask that we meet on the ground floor if there is no elevator.  My wife can't do steps.  Thanks.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm in....


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 13, 2010)

i'm in. may be after 8pm, that work thing you know.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 13, 2010)

ok im in


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 13, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> ok im in



course you will..


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 13, 2010)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Tilted Kilt is very cool!



So is it at the Twisted Kilt or what???


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 13, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> course you will..




whattttt? come on steve...be nice


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 13, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> whattttt? come on steve...be nice



you still in Ga?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 13, 2010)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> you still in Ga?



yeah for another couple 3 weeks.

so who knows I might slip by after yall make the plans


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 13, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> yeah for another couple 3 weeks.
> 
> so who knows I might slip by after yall make the plans


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 13, 2010)

Jim Thompson said:


> ok im in



Yeah,  Uhhh huu  Right...

Should the stars align so that you ACTUALLY do show,  First round is on me...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 13, 2010)

Kiled tilt or  uh    Tilted Kilt sounds good to me...  At 7 then????


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 13, 2010)

Still waiting on the swap..........




But if it's at Tilted Kilt, I guess we won't be coming.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Still waiting on the swap..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What!
You've been kicked out of the Kilt too?


Thread killer!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 13, 2010)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> What!
> You've been kicked out of the Kilt too?
> 
> 
> Thread killer!



No, I just don't want to embarrass the waitresses.....



Thinking about Mexican tonight....wanna go?


----------



## DeltaHalo (Aug 13, 2010)

sounds good...


----------



## aaronward9 (Aug 14, 2010)

so the Tilted Kilt at 7 pm  on 8/19??  Might make that one!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know where it's at???


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 14, 2010)

Can this place accommodate 15-20 people in one party? Do we need to call ahead?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 16, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> I don't know where it's at???



right at 75 and Barrett pwy. close to ALs


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 16, 2010)

NOYDB said:


> Can this place accommodate 15-20 people in one party? Do we need to call ahead?



might need to call...


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 16, 2010)

Ya'll have fun.....maybe next time......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ya'll have fun.....maybe next time......



What??? Im sure "Z" man won't mind going there.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm sure  can find it, if I am able to make it. I'm coming down on Friday to Powder Springs, so 1 day early might be hard to do....We'll see. Have fun anyway if I don't make it. going to BigJim's this weekend!!!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ya'll have fun.....maybe next time......



Gee Thanks..  How can we celebrate all of our B'days when your not there...


----------



## Brassman (Aug 16, 2010)

Are we definite for the Tilted Kilt @ 7PM on 8/19?  If so, we'll be there.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm out dudes....Sorry, maybe next go around


----------



## Brassman (Aug 17, 2010)

Still waiting.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 18, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Still waiting.



Ill be ther....

Someone should call ahead..not it!


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 18, 2010)

780 COBB PLACE BLVD.
Kennesaw, GA, 30144

678-213-5458 phone

http://maps.google.com/maps?rlz=1T4...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBMQ8gEwAA


----------



## Willi (Aug 18, 2010)

too far.. too bad for me


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 18, 2010)

Called and war... let them know we were coming. Table will be listed under Woody's.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 18, 2010)

NOYDB said:


> Called and war... let them know we were coming. Table will be listed under Woody's.



Good deal Harry  

See Ya'll tommorrow night..


----------



## Brassman (Aug 19, 2010)

Yahoo.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 19, 2010)

NOYDB said:


> Called and war... let them know we were coming. Table will be listed under Woody's.



Who'd a thunk it, a bunch of Woody's at the Tilted Kilt?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 19, 2010)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Who'd a thunk it, a bunch of Woody's at the Tilted Kilt?



  im thinking i will make it tonight.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> im thinking i will make it tonight.



Schweeet! 

JT better be on time...


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 19, 2010)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Who'd a thunk it, a bunch of Woody's at the Tilted Kilt?



There was a moment of silence on the other end when I gave our group name.

I'll call and confirm this afternoon, just to be sure.


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 19, 2010)

See yall tonight


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 19, 2010)

NOYDB said:


> There was a moment of silence on the other end when I gave our group name.
> 
> I'll call and confirm this afternoon, just to be sure.



I will not ask, what you said the group name was.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 19, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I will not ask, what you said the group name was.





NOYDB said:


> Called and war... let them know we were coming. Table will be listed under Woody's.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'll see yall there.  May not be able to stay but till about 8 o'clock, but i'll be there.  I like that place.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 19, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I'll see yall there.  May not be able to stay but till about 8 o'clock, but i'll be there.  I like that place.



Wear your big girl panties and stay til 9:30!


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 19, 2010)

Good to see everyone. Company was excellent as usual.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 20, 2010)

Enjoyed the guys night out last night.  Good company, good food, cold beer...

 Hopefully we will have better luck with the staff next time.   Nothing like big tattooed muffin tops!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Nothing like big tattooed muffin tops!


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 20, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Nothing like big tattooed muffin tops!



What? We let you sit at the table.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 20, 2010)

NOYDB said:


> What? We let you sit at the table.





Mine aint tattooed!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 20, 2010)

NOYDB said:


> Good to see everyone. Company was excellent as usual.





Nice meeting you last night, Mr Palms.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 20, 2010)

It's always great to have a support group.


----------

